# Need help upgrading my vr6



## Chonchielopez (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 97 passat vr6 2.8l in a 92 jetta with a kick out exhaust and i was wondering if i should turbo or bore out the vr6 to make it faster. If you guys have any other suggestions im open to them also.

-Many thanks Chonchie
p.s. I'm knew to this forum so whats up haha!!!


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

It depends on your budget and power goal. If u want some pep out of vr, get bolt on mods and chip, perhaps nitrous system. 
If your power goal is presumably more than 250 hp, go with forced induction.


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

This forum have lot of information available at your fingertips, click on search button or look around in vr6 threads :beer:


----------



## Chonchielopez (Oct 11, 2011)

My budgets around 1800$ and im defently looking for more than 250 horsepower. I was wondering if boring it out would be better or getting a custom turbo made would give me better results for my money? I will probobally eend up going with a turbo but i have no clue as to what type of brand or where i should get it installed. Im basically asking what would you do to make my vr6 faster haha?

-Many thanks Chonchie


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

I assume you have 2.8 12v vr? Best way to gain displacement is going with 2.9 pistons. With intake, exhaust, cams, and chip still wont net you more than 230hp. 
Forced Induction is expensive budget, even if u could build it from scratch, u may need more than 2 grand and could climb more than 5 grand

Best way for you is to research how it works and stuff.
FI FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3006311-Forced-Induction-FAQ-*NEW*

2.8 VR6 thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?29-2.8l-12v-VR6-Engine-Forum&order=desc


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

Some companies sell complete turbo kit for vr
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/pr...t_Stage_2_MKIV_12V_VR6_Turbo_Kit-663-136.html

Costs $4,350.00 :beer: save up buddy


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

If you are mechanically inclined, piecing turbo set up together is best way to go to save money. 
There are several complete or partially turbo kit in classifieds for good deals.
General turbo kit consists of:
Turbocharger (compressor)
Exhaust manifold (log or tubular style)
Wastegate, some turbo have wastegate built in- controls exhaust pressures for boost
Downpipe
Charge tubing (hot side post compressor)
Intake tubing (cold side pre compressor)
Blow off valve- controls your boost levels in charge pipe
Intercooler depending on power levels
ECU chip mapped to your needs
Bigger MAF (Mass Air Flow)
Air/Fuel ratio meter for tuning and real time data logging what is happening to your engine
Clutch is optional unless u are making lot of power or the clutch have lot of miles
Bigger exhaust system is optional too, reduces boost lag
Traction- wider and/or sticky tires, optional
LSD (Limited Slip Differential) for transmission, optional


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

You could reach 250 hp on the button when you need it with nitrous, perfect for $1,800 budget
Go with Direct port wet shot with GIAC chip.

What do you need power for? Just daily driver? Strip?


----------



## Chonchielopez (Oct 11, 2011)

The power is strictly for fun haha but i want it all the time, i have over 400 $ of exhaust on the thing plus countless upgrades which has cost over 2000$ but i think adding a turbo charger would probobally be the cheapest for me with all the upgrades i have already. my car is by no means stock its pushing 220 hp already. I'm going to go to some local shops around portland and maybe get some quotes on what it would be to turbo it, i'll let you know what the damage will be haha.

-Many thanks Chonchie


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats awesome! U should get holset turbo, comes off diesel, cheap, reliable, non surge compressor and spools faster than gasser turbos.


----------



## Chonchielopez (Oct 11, 2011)

Wait a diesel turbo would i have to convert my whole car or just buy the turbo itself and strap it on?
P.S. a link would be very helpful!!!


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

Just use the turbo itself with right exhaust compressor flange and manifold :beer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1538177

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4627169

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4894145-Holset-user-thread

Most holset can be found around $400 in diesel classifieds since they usually upgrade to bigger ones.


----------



## JettaMKtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

Holset bolts up to T3 flange


----------



## SleeepR (Aug 16, 2011)

opcorn:


----------

